# New bee



## Dkennedy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello All,


Dan Kennedy
TD for the Shaw Festival

Nice to meet you


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the Controlbooth Dkennedy. I don't think I've ever heard of the Shaw Festival. Can you tell us a little about it?

Hopefully, you'll find CB as good a place to kill time while learning as I have in the short time I've been a member.


----------



## Dkennedy (Aug 25, 2008)

Shaw Festival is a rep theatre located in Ontario
We do approx 12 shows across 3 spaces in Rep.
Our mandate is to produce plays within the life time or time period of GBS.

Our main space seats about 900
The 2 other spaces seat around 400
We also have a black box space that can seat upto 200.

Our season runs from April to November


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the Control Booth! Tons and tons of info here, but everyone who joins brings even more with them. Thanks for the explanation!


----------

